# bad-ass tank setups?



## helixrose (Aug 24, 2011)

So most tarantula tank setups are easy to create (critter carriers, rubber maid containers, sock keepers...) but is there anyone who'd like to regale with a detailed description of an amazing setup they made for a notably finicky species?  I'd love to pick up tips and ideas for keeping special requirement species!


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 24, 2011)

Knock yourself out.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?48951-Enclosure-Terrarium-Pictures


----------



## cnapple (Aug 24, 2011)

One of the cooler setups I've seen.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?212539-True-Theraphosa-blondi-live-vivarium


----------



## campj (Oct 6, 2011)

TheNatural has the best tanks I have seen.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?54776-TheNatural-s-Picture-Thread


----------

